# 1961 Jaguar E-Type Roadster #246, Sold for $275K!



## TheoGraphics (Feb 4, 2015)

Finally got around to posting some images of a beautiful Series 1 1961 Jaguar E-Type Roadster, #264 off the line. You can read more about the car's history and see more shots on *the blog* if you're interested!

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8


----------



## weepete (Feb 4, 2015)

Top job, 4 is my favorite I think as there seems to be a bit more colour in the sky.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 4, 2015)

Beautiful car, 'shame about Prince of Darkness under the hood!

Edit: Whoever was responsible for installing that stereo should be SHOT!


----------



## JerryVenz (Feb 4, 2015)

TheoGraphics said:


> Finally got around to posting some images of a beautiful Series 1 1961 Jaguar E-Type Roadster, #264 off the line. You can read more about the car's history and see more shots on *the blog* if you're interested!
> 
> 1
> 
> ...



Really nice job, Theo!  I like #1 a lot and your interior details in #5, 6, and 7 are great. I always like to see your car work.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Feb 5, 2015)

That's a Very Very good set of images right there.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Feb 9, 2015)

All I can see in #4 is the tree coming out of the hood.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 9, 2015)

Great car, and I like that you used the light the way you did. Interior shots are really nice as usual, but I have to say it's not some of the best images you've posted.  In a few of them the background has too many distractions, trees, fence posts, houses.  Using the lower angles and more foreground helps eliminate most of it.  Still a really nice series.


----------



## funwitha7d (Feb 9, 2015)

beautiful lines, nicely done, #2, #7 #8


----------

